# Bones



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

We have just returned from holiday (to a lovely welcome from a very excited poo!). We decided to start him on a raw diet on our return. We have given him a venison bone (from venison for pets) and I am worried about the bone splintering as I just noticed him chewing a hard white bit he had removed from the bone. I am not sure if they become unsafe at any point and I should take away from him?

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks!
Sarah


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have a raw diet and have had bones every day since they were 8 weeks old. Any small splinters that come off I usually remove but this is quite rare as long as the bones aren't cooked.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Sarah, the recommendation is to give non-weight-bearing bones in general, as they are softer. That is rib, spine, neck, head etc. (Obviously always raw). I get these from my local butcher. Dogs usually manage to make most of these disappear. You can give the large marrow bones, but they are best taken away once the dog has finished with the marrow part, as they are quite hard and can potentially damage the tooth enamel. I don't know much about venison, so whether the venison marrow bones are any softer, I'm not sure. There shouldn't be any splintering of raw bones - it sounds like the cartilage that you are talking about maybe? I've never had a problem with raw bones.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Sarah like Helen says it sounds like that 'disc' of cartilage, I'm also wary when they manage to chew that off, just conscious of it being swallowed, I'd observe them with a bigger bone x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine eat chicken wings, turkey necks and lamb ribs mostly.


----------

